# Can anyone repair or modify a Dereelight DBS V3



## cordystoy (May 24, 2014)

Hi,

I've had this light a couple of years but I dropped it and now it doesn't work. I order a new pill and changed it but no luck. Does anyone repair these or am I wasting my time. It's one of my favorite lights but the Dereelight website contact info doesn't work.

Thanks [email protected]


----------



## Nitroz (May 24, 2014)

Try taking the tail cap off and use a paper clip to make that connection on the bottom of the battery to the top of the tube wall. If it works you need to check out the tail cap.


----------



## cordystoy (May 24, 2014)

Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I can get it to flicker on with a paperclip, how do I get a new tailcap, Dereelights don't seem to be al popular as other lights.


----------



## Nitroz (May 24, 2014)

cordystoy said:


> Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I can get it to flicker on with a paperclip, how do I get a new tailcap, Dereelights don't seem to be al popular as other lights.



Make sure that everything in the tailcap is tight before buying a new tailcap.


----------



## kosPap (May 31, 2014)

cordystoy said:


> Hi, thanks for the quick reply. I can get it to flicker on with a paperclip, how do I get a new tailcap, Dereelights don't seem to be al popular as other lights.



just a sec....is flickerign all you get with the papercip trick? Or cosntant on also?

if it is only flickering did you install the ring that goes aroudn the module?
It makes for a good electricl contact


----------

